# Plant ID - grown emersed



## Plant4Fish (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't know the species of seeds I used. Any idea?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @Plant4Fish,

Welcome to APC!

Those are 'seedling leaves' and likely look nothing like the leaves as the plant gets its 2nd and 3rd set of leaves. Post this in a couple of weeks when the seedling have a couple more sets of leaves on them. -Roy


----------



## Plant4Fish (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks! They are 5 days old only. Will wait until a few more sets of leaves grow in.


----------



## Plant4Fish (Sep 16, 2020)

How about this pic? Am worried they might not be truly aquatic plants. They have been underwater now for 12 days.


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Plant4Fish said:


> How about this pic? Am worried they might not be truly aquatic plants. They have been underwater now for 12 days.


Looks like _Hygrophila_ sp.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The last time I saw this subject - seeds growing into plants in aquarium - the consensus was that those are a scam. Has that changed, and some legitimate aquatic plant seeds become available? I hope that is the case, because it would be much easier to plant a carpet with seeds than with tiny little plantlets.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The seeds aren’t labeled. You don’t know what you’ll get, so it’s still a scam.


----------



## Plant4Fish (Sep 16, 2020)

My seeds were a freebie with a plant order from LFS. He forgot to save the label and had given me a handful in a zip lock baggie. He had a gallon jug of them.


----------

